# Like it, love it, hate it, never tried it - Make up



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

The rules are the same as the food and movies threads, but now you post make up items.

I'll start...

MAC Humid e/s


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2006)

Love it

MAC Of corset! lipglass


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

love it

Milani Silver Bullet e/s


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 24, 2006)

Never tried it.

NARS Orgasm Blush


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

Benefit Bad Gal Lash


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

max fix+


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

MAC Chrome Yellow e/s


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

nars laguna bronzer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

MAC Blacktrack Fluidline


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried

mac lipglass in prr


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

MAC Flashmode l/g


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

MAC surreal e/s


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

love it

MAC Amber Lights e/s


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 24, 2006)

Never tried it

M.A.C Plumful Lipstick


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

Max Factor Lash Perfection


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

love it

maybelline lash discovery


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

love it

Benefit High Beam


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

Mac paints


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

MF lash perfection mascara


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

like it

nars taos blush


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

bodyshop shimmerwaves


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

never tried it

MAC Macroviolet Fluidline


----------



## dragueur (Feb 25, 2006)

never tried it

nars dolce vita l/s


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 25, 2006)

never tried it

nars turkish delight l/g


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Lingerie lipstick


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 26, 2006)

never tried it

mac pink poodle l/g


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

never tried it

nars night fever e/s


----------



## looooch (Feb 26, 2006)

like it

NARS madly blush


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

never tried it

MAC Zoom Lash Mascara


----------



## dragueur (Feb 26, 2006)

never tried it

nars malibu


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 26, 2006)

never tried it

Lancome juicy tubes?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

like them

MAC Lovely Lily pigment


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

never tried it

Stila smudgepots


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

never tried them

stila tinted moisturizer


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 27, 2006)

never tried it

MAC kelly green pigment


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

never tried it

MAC Bare Canvas Paint


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 27, 2006)

Love it

Lancome star gloss


----------



## dragueur (Feb 27, 2006)

never tried it

DuWop lip venom


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

never tried it

mac mystical mist e/s


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 27, 2006)

Never tried it

Bloom Rosebud Blush


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

never tried it

maybelline dream matte mousse


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

never tried it

e.l.f eyeshadow


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 28, 2006)

never tried it

milani eyeshadows


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

I like some of them and I hate some of them.

White eyeliner


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

like it

DiorShow Mascara


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

never tried it

Bourjois rose d'or blush


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

never tried it

MAC High Tea lipstick


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

never tried it

MAC lucky green eyeshadow


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

never tried it

mac prep + prime lip


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

love it

Stila lip glaze


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

never tried it

Shu eyelash curlers


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

never tried it

mac fluidlines


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 28, 2006)

Love them! (Well I've only got one at the moment but I love it!)

M.A.C Trax eye shadow


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

never tried it

mac swimming eyeshadow


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 1, 2006)

love it

MAC prep &amp; prime skin


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried it

urban decay primer potion


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

its my HG

mac turquoise pigment


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried it

stila browset


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried it

green lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

black lipstick


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

dont like it

blue lipstick


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

like it

purple lipstick


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried it

yellow lipstick


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

like it

orange lipstick


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried it

neon colored nailpolish


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

love it

urban decay eyeshadows


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 1, 2006)

Like them

Chanel Glossimers


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried them

mac lustreglasses


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

im not keen on their applicator

laura mercier tinted moisturizer


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried it

MAC Fix+


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried it but really want to

bobbi brown shimmerbricks


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried them

mac lipliners


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried them

mac eyeshadows


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

love them

mod eyeshadows


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

never tried

shu uemura eyeshadows


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

never tried them

lancome eyeshadows


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 2, 2006)

never tried

lancome juicy tubes


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

like them

cover girl eyeshadows


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

like them

Revlon nail enamel


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

like it

revlon lipglosses


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 2, 2006)

never tried

Nars blushes


----------



## Chrystal (Mar 2, 2006)

never tried them

MAC Black Tied eye shadow


----------



## Chrystal (Mar 2, 2006)

Never tried them

MAC Blue Brown Pigment


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

never tried it

cream eyeshadows


----------



## dragueur (Mar 2, 2006)

hate it

mac twinks e/s


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 2, 2006)

hate them

MAC powerpoint eyeliners


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

never tried them

nars eyeshadows


----------



## dragueur (Mar 2, 2006)

like it

mac brush 239


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

never tried it

dior eyeshadows


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 2, 2006)

never tried them

MAC brush 190


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

never tried it

mac shadesticks


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 3, 2006)

Love them (well I've only got one but I love it)

Bloom Mascara


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

?? never tried it (no idea)

mac lipfinity?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

never tried it

nars persepolis e/s


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

never tried it

mac stars 'n' rockets e/s


----------



## dragueur (Mar 4, 2006)

never tried it

mac mythology e/s


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

like it

mac knight divine e/s


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 4, 2006)

never tried it

anything by never to busy to be beautiful?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 4, 2006)

never tried it

Chapstick!


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 5, 2006)

never tried it..

vaseline


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

don't like it

wet and wild lipsticks


----------



## dragueur (Mar 5, 2006)

never tried it

mac s/s beigeing


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

never tried it

mac nocturnelle e/s


----------



## dragueur (Mar 5, 2006)

never tried it

shu curler


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

never tried it

shu e/s


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 5, 2006)

Never tried them.

Ultima II Fade Not Crease Not


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

never tried it

manic panic lipsticks


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 7, 2006)

never tried them

stila lipglazes


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 7, 2006)

like them

jane eyeshadows


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 7, 2006)

never tried them

guerlain makeup


----------



## dragueur (Mar 8, 2006)

never tried it

nars primer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 8, 2006)

never tried it

nars lipsticks


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 8, 2006)

Never tried them

NARS Orgasm Lipgloss


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 8, 2006)

love it

stila kitten


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 8, 2006)

never tried it

too faced lip injection


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 8, 2006)

Never tried it

Revlon Brow Fantasy


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2006)

never tried it

Benefit browzing??


----------



## exoticchica (Mar 9, 2006)

Never tried it.

Stila It Gloss in Enticing


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2006)

never tried it

MAC Dervish lip liner


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 9, 2006)

never tried it

nars laguna bronzer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 10, 2006)

never tried it

mac studio tech


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 12, 2006)

NTI

lancomes juicy tubes


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 12, 2006)

like them

milani spice e/s


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 12, 2006)

never tried it

Stila Kitten e/s


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 12, 2006)

like it

px flawless skin


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 13, 2006)

Have not tried it.

OPI I'm not really a waitress


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 13, 2006)

becca shimmers?


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 13, 2006)

never tried it.

MAC gel lipstick


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 13, 2006)

never tried them

Mac lipglass


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

love em

mac lipstick in hue


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 13, 2006)

NTI

MAC e/s in Love-bud


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

nti

red nailpolish?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2006)

NTI

Too faced lip injection


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 14, 2006)

its ok

bobbi brown concealer?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 14, 2006)

never tried it

Paula Dorf Perfect Glo


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 14, 2006)

Never tried it.

Lorac lip polish


----------



## kevinslilcutie (Mar 14, 2006)

*love them*

*NARS e/s duos*


----------



## dragueur (Mar 14, 2006)

like it

smashbox spider club


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 15, 2006)

NTI

Nars Orgasm blush?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 15, 2006)

never tried it

lancome lipsticks


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 16, 2006)

Never tried it

revlon mascara?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 16, 2006)

NTI

MAC Sandy B lipstick


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 16, 2006)

I've never tried it.

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 17, 2006)

never tried it

MAC prep &amp; prime lash


----------



## dragueur (Mar 18, 2006)

never tried it

mac surreal e/s


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 18, 2006)

love it

Stila cha cha e/s?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 18, 2006)

nti

stila smudgepots


----------



## dragueur (Mar 19, 2006)

never tried it

mac pink maribu l/s


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

Never tried it.

Chantecaille Lip Gloss in Guava?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2006)

NTI

Shu e/s ME green 550


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 19, 2006)

NTI

Lash Stylist mascara


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2006)

NTI

Max factor Lash perfection


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 19, 2006)

Love it!

MAC Naked You MSF


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2006)

like it

MAC Petticoat MSF


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 19, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Fast Response eye cream


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

Never tried it.

Stila Lip Glaze?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 19, 2006)

like it

MAC eyelashes


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2006)

never tried them

Stila lip shine


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 19, 2006)

never tried it

stila browset


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2006)

Never tried it

Nars Lipglosses


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

Tried it, but prefer Stila &amp; Lorac.

Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 19, 2006)

never tried it

mac nail polishes


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2006)

like them (tho only tried 2)

Tarte cheek stain


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 19, 2006)

never tried it

lola lipgloss


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2006)

NTI

MAC blushes?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 19, 2006)

like them

revlon eyeshadows


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2006)

never tried

Prestige e/s


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

Never tried it.

Stila Retexturizing Scrub


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 20, 2006)

not tried it

MAC strobe cream


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 20, 2006)

Never tried it.

B&amp;BW Sun-Ripened Raspberry Shower Gel?


----------



## lavender (Mar 20, 2006)

Never tried it.

Stila smudgepots


----------



## Satin (Mar 20, 2006)

never tried them

stila cassia e/s


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 20, 2006)

Never tried it.

Benefit High Brow?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 20, 2006)

nti

mac fix


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 20, 2006)

Never tried it.

Becca Fine Loose Finishing Powder?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 20, 2006)

Never tried it

Estee Lauder Pure Color Eyeshadow


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 20, 2006)

nti

laura mercier tinted moisturizer


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 20, 2006)

never tried it

lancome bi-facil


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 20, 2006)

never tried it

Urban decay e/s


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 20, 2006)

like them

mod e/s


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 21, 2006)

not tried

Pout lipgloss


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 21, 2006)

never tried it

mac lustreglass


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 21, 2006)

Never tried it. (Unless it's the same thing as Lip Glass.)

Shu Uemura Eye Light Pencil White?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 21, 2006)

not tried it

MAC studio fix fluid


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 21, 2006)

never tried it

Clinique naturally glossy mascara


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 21, 2006)

never tried it

benefit bad gal lash


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 22, 2006)

Never tried it.

Shu Uemura Sweet Lip Gloss?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 22, 2006)

not tried it

Shu eyelash curler


----------



## elljmz (Mar 22, 2006)

like it

the Balm lip gloss


----------



## lavender (Mar 22, 2006)

never tried it

Physcian's Formula Mineral Wear powder


----------



## elljmz (Mar 22, 2006)

never tried it

Kiss Me mascara


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 22, 2006)

Never tried it.

Stila All Over Shimmer Eyes?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 23, 2006)

never tried it

nars primer


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 23, 2006)

NTI

MAC prep &amp; prime lips?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

Never tried it.

C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Shine / Breath Freshener?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

never tried it

Milani eyeliner pencils


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 23, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Oi! oi! oi! Lipglass


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

never tried it

Mac Flashmode l/g


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 24, 2006)

Never tried it.

Trish McEvoy Shell Eye Brightener?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 24, 2006)

nti

shu uemura shadows


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 24, 2006)

never tried it

lorac lip polish


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 24, 2006)

not tried

Urban decay 24/7 eye pencils


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2006)

Never tried

LM foundation


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 25, 2006)

never tried it

dior e/s


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 25, 2006)

nti

bobbi brown shimmerbricks


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 25, 2006)

Never tried.

Maybelline Lash Discovery mascara?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 26, 2006)

NTI

Loreal blush


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 26, 2006)

like it

Cover Girl lipsticks


----------



## lavender (Mar 28, 2006)

Like it

MAC fluidlines


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

Never tried it.

Shu Uemura Eye Pro Concealer?


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

Never tried it.

Prescriptives Long Lash Mascara?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

Never tried it.

Tarte 24/7 Lip Sheer?


----------



## lavender (Apr 2, 2006)

Never tried it

Milani eyeshadow in taffy?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 2, 2006)

Never tried it.

Chanel Natural Finish Pressed Powder?


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 2, 2006)

NTI

Lorac lip polish in Amuse


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 2, 2006)

Not in Amuse, but I have it in Tickle. I :heart: Lorac Lip Polish!

Lorac Sheer Wash?


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 3, 2006)

Never tried it.

NARS Liquid Eye Liner


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 3, 2006)

NTI.

Laura Mercier Secret Brightener?


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 3, 2006)

Never tried it.

Nars Orgasm blush


----------



## lavender (Apr 3, 2006)

Never tried it

Mac pigment teal


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 3, 2006)

Love it

Milani Luminous blush


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 3, 2006)

NTI

MAC Kelly green pigment


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 4, 2006)

Never tried it.

Smith's Rosebud Salve?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 4, 2006)

Like it

MAC Spice lipliner


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 4, 2006)

NTI

Smashbox eyeshadow


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 8, 2006)

NTI

Bobbi brown shimmerbrick


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 8, 2006)

NTI

Lancome Juicy Tubes


----------



## lavender (Apr 10, 2006)

NTI

MAC Fluidline in blacktrack


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 10, 2006)

love it

mac e/s in Parrot


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 11, 2006)

Never tried it.

MAC dark soul piggie?


----------



## lavender (Apr 11, 2006)

never tried it

Studio fix foundation?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 11, 2006)

never tried it

nars fuji eyeshadow


----------



## lavender (Apr 12, 2006)

never tried it

urban decay primer potion


----------



## dragueur (Apr 14, 2006)

LOVE IT!!

Bare Excentuals mineral foundation


----------



## Yuki (Apr 15, 2006)

love it

MAC lip glass in prrr


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 16, 2006)

never tried it.

MAC swimming e/s


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 16, 2006)

love it

Barry M dazzle dust


----------



## Kan D sweets (Apr 22, 2006)

never tried it

Mary K products


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 22, 2006)

never tried

MAC softsparkle eye pencils


----------



## lavender (Apr 24, 2006)

never tried it

Milani eyeshadow in Moonlight


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 25, 2006)

never tried it

MAC fluidliners


----------



## Chrystal (Apr 25, 2006)

LOVE them!

MAC shadesticks


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 27, 2006)

don't like them

MAC sweetie cake lipglass


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 28, 2006)

never tried it.

mac's lipglass in negligee.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 30, 2006)

never tired it

mac shroom


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

NTI

Mac eyeshadow in Rule


----------



## Sarah84 (May 3, 2006)

not tried it

MAC Softwash grey pigment


----------



## blackmettalic (May 5, 2006)

NTI

Mac brush 187


----------



## canelita (May 18, 2006)

Never tried it

Benefit's benetint


----------



## goddess13 (May 28, 2006)

Never tried it.

Stila Illuminating Powder Foundation?


----------



## ivette (May 28, 2006)

never tried it

wild and crazy lipgloss-(redful)


----------



## goddess13 (May 29, 2006)

Never tried it.

Chanel Rouge Allure Lipstick?


----------



## Sarah84 (May 31, 2006)

NTI

Chanel Glossimers


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 2, 2006)

Never tried it.

Benefit's Show-Off's in Meringue


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 3, 2006)

Never tried it.

Wet N Wild's new bronzers?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 7, 2006)

Never tried it

Cover Girl Lash Exact


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

Like it

Stila's lipglazes


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 8, 2006)

Like it

Chanel Glossimers


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 8, 2006)

Never tried it...Clinique Superbalm


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 14, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Shimmermoss eye shadow


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 14, 2006)

Never Tried It...

Stila's Smudgepots


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 15, 2006)

Have it. Never tried it.

Benefit High Brow?


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC e/s Stars N Rockets


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 20, 2006)

Never tried it...

Avon Shine Supreme


----------



## Maude (Jun 20, 2006)

Never tried it.

Tarte cheek stain?


----------



## monniej (Jun 20, 2006)

never tried it.

prescriptives custom blended lipgloss


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 20, 2006)

Never tried it...

e.l.f. Tone Correcting Concealer


----------



## Maude (Jun 22, 2006)

Never tried it.

NARS Orgasm blush?


----------



## monniej (Jun 22, 2006)

never tried it

foundation primer


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Love it!

Chanel Iridescent Fluid Eyeshadow


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2006)

never tried it!

du wop lip venom


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Never tried it

Max Factor Calorie 2000 Mascara


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 24, 2006)

Never tried it.

Stila Glaze Lip Liner?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Never tried it

MK Signature Creme Lipstick in Pink Shimmer


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

Never tried it.

Stila #24 double sided illuminating powder brush?


----------



## Maude (Jun 25, 2006)

Never tried it.

Softlips Lip Balm?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Never tried it...

American Girl Creamy Mint Lip Balm


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

Never tried it.

Fresh Gloss Absolute?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2006)

Never tried it...

Stila Lip Pots?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 27, 2006)

Never tried them.

Smith's Rosebud Salve?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 28, 2006)

Never tried it...

Rimmel Hydrasense Concealer


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 2, 2006)

Never tried it.

Shu Uemura UV Under Base SPF 10?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 2, 2006)

Never tried it

Stila Smudge Pots?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 3, 2006)

I have one. Never tried it.

Too Faced Glamour Gloss?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

Never tried it

MK Oil-Free Eye Makeup Remover


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 3, 2006)

Never tried it.

MAC golden lemon piggy.


----------



## _Dreamer_ (Jul 3, 2006)

never tried it

loreal volume shocking mascara


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

Never tried it

Maybelline Lash Discovery


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 4, 2006)

Love it.

MAC 187 Duo Fibre Brush?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 4, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Nightfish Fluidline


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 5, 2006)

Never tried it.

MAC Sweetie Cake Quad?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

Never tried it, sad as that is...

bareMinerals Mineral Veil


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 5, 2006)

Never tried it.

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer - Oil-Free?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

Never tried it, but I've tried the original primer

Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 5, 2006)

never tried it

du wop buttercream lip balm (its an additction)


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

Never tried it

Labello Cherry Kiss


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 7, 2006)

Never tried it.

Fresh Soy Face Cleanser/Makeup Remover?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 7, 2006)

Never tried it

Stila Lip Color in Jane


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 8, 2006)

Never tried it.

Lorac Lip Polish?


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2006)

never tried it

rosebud lip salve


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 8, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC VGV


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 8, 2006)

Never tried it.

Benefit High Brow?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 8, 2006)

Never tried it...

Bliss Labs Lidthicks


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 9, 2006)

Never tried it.

Laboratoire RemÃ¨de Soft Focusing Lotion?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Never tried it

Benefit Saucy


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 10, 2006)

Never tried it.

Givenchy Pop Gloss Crystal?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 10, 2006)

Never Tried It.

The Body Shop's Tea Tree Oil products.


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 10, 2006)

I LOVE THEM OMG!!!!!!!! (i was gonna post that!!!)

Blistex medicated lip balm in the pot


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC All Girl Pigment


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 11, 2006)

Never tried it.

Laura Mercier Lip Glace?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Never tried it

Stila Illuminating TM


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 12, 2006)

Never tried it.

Nars The Multiple?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Old Gold Pigment


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 12, 2006)

Never tried it

Jane bronzer?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Never tried it

Mary Kate and Ashley eyeliner?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Never tried it

NYC Onyx Eyeliner


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Never tried it

Prescriptives Flawless Skin concealer


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Never tried it

Stila Rain Showers Trio


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Rose Gold Pigment


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Never tried it

Benefit Saucy


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Blue Brown Pigment


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 13, 2006)

Never tried it.

Stila Convertible Color in Lillium?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 13, 2006)

Never tried it

M.A.C coco beach pigment


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Love it!

MAC Deckchair pigment


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Never tried it

Maybelline Lash Discovery


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC oh baby lip glass


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 14, 2006)

Never tried it.

Benefit Color Plump?


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 14, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Relaxing e/s


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 14, 2006)

Never tried it

Max Factor Lash Perfection Mascara?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Indie Girl


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 18, 2006)

Never tried it

Mac slip pink


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 18, 2006)

Never tried it.

Too Faced Box Of Chocolates?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

Never tried it

Chanel Silky Bronzing Powder


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 19, 2006)

Never tried it

Urban Decay e/s Midnight Cowboy?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 20, 2006)

never tried it

Bonnebelle bronzer


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

Never tried it

Benefit Dallas


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 20, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC e/s Naked Lunch?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 20, 2006)

Love itttt

mac Mylar e/s


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Never tried it

Everyday Minerals Foundation?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 21, 2006)

Haven't tried it.

Benefit Dandelion?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Motif e/s?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 25, 2006)

Never tried it.

DiorShow Gloss Show?


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 26, 2006)

Never tried

MAC e/s Humid


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 26, 2006)

Never tried it.

Too Faced Starry-Eyed Liquid Eyeliner?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 26, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC espresso e/s


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

Never tried it.

Guerlain Divinora Pearly Color Cream-To-Powder Eyeshadow?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 28, 2006)

never tried it

MAC coco pigment?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

Never tried it.

Tarte Cheek Stain?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

Never tried it.

DiorKiss in Lychee Rose?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 29, 2006)

never tried it

MAC studio fix fluid foundation?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

Never tried it.

MAC Lure Lipglass in Bait?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 29, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC lipglass in Oh Baby


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 30, 2006)

Never tried in.

MAC LustreGlass in Wonderstruck?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Rio De Rosa eye shadow?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 30, 2006)

never tried it..

Mac e/s pigment, shimmertime


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Never tried it

Maybelline Full n' Soft mascara?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 30, 2006)

Never tried it.

Too Faced Quickie Chronicle - The Tropical Tease?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Never tried it.

Benefit creaseless cream e/s.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Never tried it.

Lorac Lip Polish?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 31, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC coco pigment


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Never tried it.

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion?

:heart:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

Never tried it.

MAC CCB+Paint combo?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 1, 2006)

Never tried it.

Nars Lip Gloss in Chihuahua?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Say Yeah e/s


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

Never tried it

Urban decay primer potion?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

Never tried it.

BE mineral veil


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

never tried it

MAC mystery e/s


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 4, 2006)

never tried it

MAC e/s Swimming?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC lipliner in Chestnut


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 4, 2006)

Never tried it

Sally Hansen's Diamond Lip Treatment?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 5, 2006)

Never tried it.

mac's blacktrack fluidline


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 7, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC shroom e/s


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 8, 2006)

Like it

MAC phloof e/s


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Never tried it.

DuWop Browwow?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 9, 2006)

Hate it.

Everyday Minerals


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Never tried it.

Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Cream Shadow?


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

Hate it.

Iman's Oil absorbing pressed silk powder.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Never tried it.

Stila Convertible Eye Color?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC melon pigment


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Never tried it.

Benefit Brow Zings?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 11, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC matte


----------



## michko970 (Aug 12, 2006)

Never tried it.

physcians formula baked shadows


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 13, 2006)

Hate it (NOW)

Liquid Foundation!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 13, 2006)

Like it. I guess. It depends upon the brand, etc.

Guerlain Divinora Protective Base For The Eyelids?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 13, 2006)

Never tried it.

Max Factor Lash Perfection


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 13, 2006)

I haven't tried it, yet.

Maybelline Lash Discovery Mascara?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 14, 2006)

Like it.

Wet n Wild Bronzer


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Never tried it

MAC Prrr Lipglass


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

never tried it

MAC oh baby lipglass


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 24, 2006)

never tried it

MAC MSF in Stereo Rose?


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2006)

Never tried it.

L'Oreal HIP duo eyeshadow combinations.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2006)

never tried 'em

urban decay big fatty lash mascara


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 29, 2006)

not tried it

MAC Shooting star MSF


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2006)

LOVE it! It's my fave bronzer!

MAC Fiction e/s


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 2, 2006)

Love NARS Orgasm


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 7, 2007)

never tried it

Lancome defincils


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 7, 2007)

Love love love love it!!!

Barry M Dazzle Dust


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 8, 2007)

like it

MAC Swan lake e/s


----------



## la_moni (Feb 8, 2007)

Never Tried It

Loreal Hip Mascara


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 8, 2007)

like it.

MAC Chrome Yellow =]


----------



## SumtingSweet (Feb 8, 2007)

Like it!

Milani Crystal Glosses


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 9, 2007)

never tried them(but a must do)

Avon lipglaze


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2007)

never tried it

Nars lipglosses


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 10, 2007)

like it

L'Oreal Telescopic


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 10, 2007)

Never tried it

Milani Pink Craze blush


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 10, 2007)

never tried it

Benefit lip gloss


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 10, 2007)

never tried it. =[

MAC Aquadisiac &lt;3


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 11, 2007)

Never tried it

Bon bons gloss


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 14, 2007)

like it.

MAC Tempting e/s


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 15, 2007)

love it

Mac nocturnelle eyeshadow


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 15, 2007)

Never tried it

Mac Blot powder


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 16, 2007)

like it

Mac Jadeye fluidliner


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 17, 2007)

never tried it

Cover Girl Lash Exact


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 17, 2007)

never tried it

Lancome star gloss?


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 20, 2007)

like it.

Milani wild violets quad.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 20, 2007)

not tried it

Mac beauty powder


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 20, 2007)

never tried it.

MAC Gorgeous Gold e/s


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 21, 2007)

love it

Lorac lip polish


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

never tried it

Bon bons lip gloss


----------



## power_rangers (Mar 10, 2007)

loveeeeee

MAC Passionate e/s


----------



## mowgli (Mar 11, 2007)

hate it

l'oreal telescopic


----------



## nehcterg (Mar 11, 2007)

Love it!

MAC Golder's Green Pigment


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 11, 2007)

not tried it

MAC Malibu barbie lipglass


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 11, 2007)

Not tried it.

Loreal Telescopic


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 11, 2007)

Never tried it

TBS shimmer cubes


----------



## katana (Mar 12, 2007)

Never tried it...

Du Wop Lip Venom?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 12, 2007)

not tried it

too faced lip injection


----------



## susan111 (Mar 12, 2007)

Never tried it.

The Body Shop shimmer wave


----------



## power_rangers (Mar 15, 2007)

loveeeee

Milani Atlantis?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 16, 2007)

not tried it

Chanel glossimers


----------



## lollipop (Mar 16, 2007)

not tried it

Benefit lemon aid?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 16, 2007)

not tried it

Urban decay e/s


----------



## Aprill (Mar 18, 2007)

never tried it

Cargo Beach Blush


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 18, 2007)

Never tried it

MAC Lucky Green eye shadow


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2007)

Love it

Mac Dont be shy blush


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Mar 22, 2007)

Love it!

MAC Zazoom lipglass


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 24, 2007)

Never tried it.

Mac mystery e/s


----------



## power_rangers (Mar 24, 2007)

surprisingly never tried it. =O

MAC Teal Pigment?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 24, 2007)

love it

Nars blushes?


----------



## power_rangers (Mar 24, 2007)

never tried it...

MAC Sea Me Shadestick


----------



## lollipop (Mar 26, 2007)

never tried it

Bobby Brown creamy concealer?


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 27, 2007)

nope

NYX loose eyeshadow pigments?


----------



## Aprill (Mar 28, 2007)

never tried it

HIP pigments


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 29, 2007)

Never tried it

Stila Rouge Pots?


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 29, 2007)

never tried it

Sugar Sugar lip topping?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2007)

never tried it

Bourjois e/s ?


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 31, 2007)

never tried it..

L'oreal bronze glow?


----------



## power_rangers (Mar 31, 2007)

never tried it.

MAC Humid e/s


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2007)

never tried it

UD ultraglide lipgloss ?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 31, 2007)

Never tried it

Avon GlazeWare Lipgloss


----------



## magosienne (Apr 1, 2007)

never tried it

Kajal eyepencil ?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 1, 2007)

Never tried it

Maybelline Expert Eyes Eyeliner


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 1, 2007)

Never tried it

Lorac Mocktail?


----------



## Shelley (Apr 1, 2007)

Never tried it.

MAC Star Violet eyeshadow


----------



## power_rangers (Apr 1, 2007)

like it.

MAC Beauty Marked e/s


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 2, 2007)

Never tried it

Volume Express Turbo Boost Mascara


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 8, 2007)

hate it

mac l/g nymphette


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 9, 2007)

not tried it

Nars turkish delight l/g??


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 9, 2007)

never tried it

MAC prep + prime


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

like it.

Mark lip markers


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 10, 2007)

never tried it

Stila all over shimmer eyes


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 10, 2007)

never tried it

Laura Mercier Golden Bronzer


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 10, 2007)

never tried it

cream eyeliner?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 15, 2007)

Never tried it

blue eyeshadow


----------



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2007)

love it !

blue lipstick?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 17, 2007)

Never tried it (hate the idea of it)

Lipstick as blush


----------



## lollipop (Apr 18, 2007)

like it

Maybelline Graet Lash Mascara?


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 18, 2007)

never tried it...

Stila smudge pot


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2007)

Hate It:

Maybeline Great Last mascara


----------



## lollipop (Apr 19, 2007)

hate it

BeneFit Dandelion (blush)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 20, 2007)

Never tried it

Viva Glam IV


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 20, 2007)

Hate It:

Benefit Dr. Feel Good


----------



## sassychix (Apr 27, 2007)

never tried it

Sephora piink fixing base?


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

never tried

mac dollymix blush?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2007)

Never Tried It:

NYX eye shadows


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

like it.

smashbox primer


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 28, 2007)

Like it

Bare essentials mineral foundation


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Never tried it

Black Opal Foundation stick


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

never tried it.

pout lip plumpers?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Never tried it

HIP eyeshadow


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

like it

toast of the town nailpolish (MAC)


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Never tried it

Chanel Vamp


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

never tried it

Benefit blushs?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Never tried em

Milani Lip glosses


----------



## sassychix (May 5, 2007)

Never tried !

Mac Blurr Eyeshadow?


----------



## Sirvinya (May 5, 2007)

Never tried it

Nars Outlaw blush


----------



## glamadelic (May 7, 2007)

Never tried it

NYX Doll Eyes Mascara


----------



## tigger- (May 7, 2007)

Love it -

Rimmel Lycra Lash Mascara


----------



## glamadelic (May 7, 2007)

Havent Tried it

BonneBell lipLITES glossy tint


----------



## Shelley (May 12, 2007)

Never tried it.

MAC Star Violet eyeshadow


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

Never tried it

Stila Smudgepot


----------



## Shelley (May 22, 2007)

Never tried it.

Red Earth Lipshines


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

Never tried it

Milani Mineral Make-up


----------



## Shelley (May 23, 2007)

Never tried it.

No.7/Boots volumizing mascara


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

Never Tried It

Style Style Eyeliner


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 15, 2007)

Never tried it

MAC Satin Taupe e/s


----------



## Shelley (Jun 15, 2007)

Never tried it.

Rimmel Powder Blushes


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 6, 2007)

Never tried them, but would love to!

Flirt! Mascara


----------



## Shelley (Jul 6, 2007)

Never tried it.

No.7 Mascara


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jul 8, 2007)

Never tried it.

Mac Teal Pigment


----------



## Shelley (Jul 8, 2007)

Never tried it.

Urban Decay Potion Primer (eyeshadow base)


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

Never tried it, but really want to!!

Flirt! Dapple Apple Blush


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 9, 2007)

love it

amazing cosmetics mineral foundation


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 10, 2007)

Never tried it

Covergirl Wetslicks Fruit spritzers Lipgloss


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2007)

Never tried it.

Shroom Eyeshadow


----------



## Shelley (Jul 10, 2007)

Never tried it.

Revlon lipsticks


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 11, 2007)

just ok

loreal perfect match


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 12, 2007)

Never tried it

Smashbox Microfilm e/s trio


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 15, 2007)

Never tried it.

Blacktrack fluidline?


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 15, 2007)

never tried it

wet n wild lipgloss


----------



## Shelley (Jul 18, 2007)

Never tried it.

Benefit Bad Gal Mascara


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 20, 2007)

Never tried: chanel makeup


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 21, 2007)

Never tried it

Revlon Colorstay Foundation


----------



## Shelley (Jul 23, 2007)

Never tried it.

CoverFX foundation


----------



## rodenbach (Jul 23, 2007)

Never tried it.

Alima mineral blush


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 23, 2007)

Never tried it

Shimpagne MSF


----------



## misshilary (Jul 27, 2007)

never tried it

ubran decay eye primer potion


----------



## beautydiva (Jul 27, 2007)

never tried it

zara lip gloss


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 29, 2007)

Never tried it.

MAC Vanilla Pigment?


----------



## Shelley (Jul 29, 2007)

Never tried it

MAC PeachTwist Blush


----------



## YANii (Aug 8, 2007)

never tried it

Rimmel Kohl Black Eyeliner


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 8, 2007)

Like It

Stila Major Lash


----------



## Maude (Aug 9, 2007)

Never tried it.

NYX Eyeshadow?


----------



## Shelley (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it.

MAC Lipstick?


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Never tried it.

NARS Orgasm Blush : (


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 18, 2007)

Never tried it

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick


----------



## Shelley (Sep 2, 2007)

Like it.

Red Earth Eyeshadows.


----------



## miss petra (Sep 2, 2007)

Never Tried It Mac Primer


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 5, 2007)

Never tried it.

Clinique lipstick


----------



## Shelley (Sep 9, 2007)

Never tried it.

Covergirl Foundation


----------



## beautydiva (Sep 9, 2007)

never tried it

rimmel lipstick


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 26, 2007)

Never tried it

Cover Girl Wetslicks lipgloss


----------



## gracie-xx (Sep 26, 2007)

Never tried it

Barry M Dazzle Dust


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 29, 2007)

Never tried it.

L'Oreal Infallible foundation


----------



## Spoofy (Sep 30, 2007)

Hate it

Shiseido eyeshadows


----------



## nyaa (Oct 18, 2007)

Never tried it

Fyrinnae's Rice Powder Primer


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 20, 2007)

never tried it

Nars Orgasm


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 6, 2007)

never tried it

loreal glam shine 6 hrs


----------



## mrembo (Nov 6, 2007)

Love it

Lancome Juicy tubes


----------



## Shelley (Nov 7, 2007)

Never tried it.

MAC Fluidlines


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 8, 2007)

like it

prestige lipstick


----------



## hs769 (Nov 8, 2007)

never tried it

almay eyeshadows


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 9, 2007)

ok

bourjios 3d lip gloss


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 22, 2007)

never tried it

MAC select cover up concealor


----------



## Katrinah (Nov 24, 2007)

never tried

Revlon ColorStay Liquid Foundation


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 26, 2007)

never tried it

famous matt foundation


----------



## Shelley (Dec 13, 2007)

Never tried it

Benefit BADgal lash mascara


----------



## Lilly Rose (Dec 14, 2007)

Never tried it

Chanel lip gloss


----------



## Shelley (Dec 17, 2007)

Never tried it.

Benefit Dandelion blush.


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

Never tried it

Covergirl mineral makeup


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 29, 2007)

Never Tried It.

Rimmel Stay Matte Compact Powder Foundation


----------



## Shelley (Dec 30, 2007)

Never tried it.

CoverFX foundation


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Never tried it.

Maybelline Lash Stylist


----------



## Shelley (Jan 1, 2008)

Never tried it.

Nyx trio eyeshadows.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 4, 2008)

Never tried them.

Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara


----------



## *~Deena~* (Jan 4, 2008)

Like it

NARS Copacabana Multiple


----------



## Shelley (Jan 20, 2008)

Never tried it

L'oreal lipstick


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 20, 2008)

Hate it, don't like the smell.

MAC Blue pigment


----------



## ssf (Jan 21, 2008)

love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mac lipstick in honeyflower


----------



## Shelley (Jan 22, 2008)

Like it.

Milani eyeshadow quad-Wild Violets.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 28, 2008)

Never tried it

HIP cream paint in Secretive


----------



## missmelaniem (Jan 31, 2008)

never tried it

MAC Prrr Lipglass


----------



## Merecat (Jan 31, 2008)

Never tried it.

MAC Plushlash Mascara


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 2, 2008)

never tried it

diana of london lipstick


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

Never tried it

HIP Shadow Paints


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

Never tried it

MAC yogurt e/s


----------



## Krystal (May 24, 2008)

Never tried it

Tarte Park Avenue Princess (Bronzer)


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 29, 2008)

Never Tried It

Smashbox O-Gloss


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 3, 2008)

Like it

Bon Bons lip gloss minis


----------



## Tasneem! (Jun 22, 2008)

Never tried it

Rimmel black kajal


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 24, 2008)

Never tried it.

Urban Decay Heavy Metal glitter eyeliner...


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

Love it.

Jane Eyeliner Gel


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 5, 2008)

Never tried it.

Bourjois Blush (The ones in the little pots)


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 6, 2008)

Never tried it

MAC Star Violet eyeshadow


----------



## CDazz (Jul 10, 2008)

Like it

Laura Geller Spackle (primer)


----------



## newyorlatin (Jul 12, 2008)

Just ordered the trio off QVC but haven't gotten it yet

Lauren Hutton's concealer disc


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 13, 2008)

Never tried it.

Rimmel Bronzer


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 13, 2008)

Like it

NARS Deep Throat blush


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 13, 2008)

Never tried it.

Max Factor masterpiece mascara


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 14, 2008)

Never tried it

Revlon Colorstay eyeliner


----------



## Krystal (Jul 25, 2008)

Love it.

MAC Shroom eyeshadow


----------



## Oz_princess (Aug 10, 2008)

Never tried it

Diorshow


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 14, 2008)

Never tried it.

Clinique Concealer


----------



## Shelley (Aug 27, 2008)

Never tried it.

L'oreal Lash Out Mascara.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 27, 2008)

Never tried it.

Maybelline Great Lash.


----------



## aney (Sep 10, 2008)

Never tried it!

Dream matte mousse (Maybelline)


----------



## Shelley (Sep 21, 2008)

Never tried it.

Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 22, 2008)

Never tried it.

Bourjois liquid eyeshadow.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 22, 2008)

Never tried it.

Gosh lipstick


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 5, 2008)

Never tried it.

Max Factor masterpiece mascara


----------



## Shelley (Oct 29, 2008)

Never tried it.

MAC lipstick.


----------



## hs769 (Oct 30, 2008)

Never Tried it.

Covergirl Outlast Double Lipshine


----------



## CDazz (Oct 31, 2008)

Never tried it

Cover girl Fabulash


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 31, 2008)

Never tried it.

Estee Lauder Double Wear Foundation.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 31, 2008)

Never tried it

Rimmel Foundation 16 hr


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 5, 2008)

never tried it

HIP jelly balms


----------



## Johnnie (Nov 5, 2008)

Never tried it

Smackers Chapsticks


----------



## **Jen** (Jan 7, 2009)

Love it

Clinique - Touch Base -Shimmer light


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 10, 2009)

Never tried it.

Urban Decay heavy metal eyeliners.


----------



## beautydiva (Apr 12, 2009)

never tried it

mac mineral foundation


----------



## hs769 (Oct 7, 2009)

Never Tried it.

Almay Smart Shade


----------



## jess!:) (May 11, 2010)

never tried it

covergirl mascara?


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2010)

hate it

ELF Mineral eyeshadow primer?


----------



## akira53 (May 11, 2010)

hate it

MAC paintpots


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2010)

Hate it

Lise Watier Metamorfix


----------



## Karen85 (May 12, 2010)

never tried

maybelline lash discovery


----------



## Shelley (May 12, 2010)

Never tried.

Benefit Dandelion blush


----------



## divadoll (May 15, 2010)

Never tried

Maybelline Eyestudio gel liner


----------



## Shelley (May 16, 2010)

Like it.

L'oreal Voluminous Mascara.


----------



## divadoll (May 16, 2010)

In Carbon, love it

Shiseido Pureness Foaming cleansing fluid


----------



## Tyari (Jun 30, 2010)

never tried it

MAC Satin Taupe


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 15, 2010)

love it

NARS Super Orgasm blush


----------



## bonjoursydney (Dec 28, 2010)

Too shimmery. I'll pass.

MAC Beauty Powders.


----------



## kushy (May 30, 2013)

never tried  it

shahnaz facial


----------



## amoxirat (May 30, 2013)

Never tried it~

MAC Rapidblack Penultimate Eye Liner


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

never tried it

Mary Lou Manizer


----------



## lioness90 (May 30, 2013)

Never tried it

Nars Pure Radiance Tinted Moisturizer


----------



## JC327 (May 30, 2013)

never tried it

Eos lip balm in sweet mint


----------



## kushy (May 31, 2013)

hate it

shiny lip gloss


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

like it Mirenesse lip bomb


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 1, 2013)

Never tried it

Buxom lip gloss


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

never tried it

Clinique black honey lipstick


----------



## kushy (Jun 1, 2013)

never tried it

stars in nail polish


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

never tried it

Cover girl lash blast mascara


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 1, 2013)

never tried it

Essie nail polish


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

like it beauty blender


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 1, 2013)

never tried it

Maybelline falsies mascara


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 1, 2013)

Never tried it Elf HD Blush


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

never tried it

wet &amp; wild eye liner


----------



## amoxirat (Jun 3, 2013)

Never tried it~

benefit Hello Flawless! foundation


----------



## JC327 (Jun 3, 2013)

never tried it

Lush popcorn lip scrub


----------



## kushy (Jun 3, 2013)

never tried it

bleach


----------



## amoxirat (Jun 4, 2013)

hmmmm...  it's a love/hate thing~

Too-Faced Shadow Insurance


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2013)

never tried it Revlon nail polish


----------



## kellsbells (Jun 4, 2013)

Love it! Lipstick Queen Hello Sailor


----------



## Xiang (Jun 4, 2013)

Never tried it

C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Shine


----------



## kushy (Jun 5, 2013)

like it

lakme make up


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2013)

never tried it Clinique a different grape lipstick


----------



## Xiang (Jun 5, 2013)

Never tried it

Neutrogena Nourishing eyeliner


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2013)

never tried it

Covergirl outlast lip stain


----------



## amoxirat (Jun 5, 2013)

Never tried it.

Revlon lip butters


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2013)

never tried it

Sumita eyeliner


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 5, 2013)

Like it

Orly Bonder Base Coat


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 5, 2013)

Love it (just put it on an hour ago as a matter of fact!) Dr Lipp nipple balm for lips


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 5, 2013)

never tried it

Sephora makeup brushes


----------



## Xiang (Jun 6, 2013)

Like it

EOS Strawberry lip balm


----------



## kushy (Jun 6, 2013)

like it

fruit make up kit


----------



## JC327 (Jun 6, 2013)

never tried it

Catrice nail polish


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

never tried it

lip smackers lip balms


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Love it Elf volume mascara


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 6, 2013)

never tried it

Real technique brushes


----------



## Xiang (Jun 6, 2013)

never tried it

Palmer's Cocoa Butter


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 7, 2013)

like it

Maybelline color tattoos


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

never tried it

cover girl shadow blast


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Never tried UD primer potion


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 7, 2013)

love it

UD lip junkie gloss


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

never tried it

Julep DD cream


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 7, 2013)

never tried it

Julep creme nail polish


----------



## Xiang (Jun 7, 2013)

like it

Cover girl Shadow palette


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 8, 2013)

Never tried it Cargo blush


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2013)

never tried it

Clinique high impact mascara


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 8, 2013)

Like it Vaseline


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 8, 2013)

like it

loreal million lash mascara


----------



## JC327 (Jun 8, 2013)

like it

Alessandro nail polish


----------



## Xiang (Jun 9, 2013)

never tried it

Aloe vera skin gel


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2013)

love it

The Balm hot mama


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 9, 2013)

Never tried it

Maybelline The Rocket Mascara


----------



## JC327 (Jun 9, 2013)

never tried it

Julep boho glam mascara


----------



## Xiang (Jun 10, 2013)

never tried it

Bath and Body Works Twilight Wood body cream


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2013)

never tried it

Lush lip scrub


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Never tried it

Julep lip stick


----------



## StinaMarie (Jun 12, 2013)

Never tried it. Cover girl Outlast Stay Fabulous 4 in 1 foundation


----------



## Xiang (Jun 12, 2013)

Never tried it

Zoya nail polishes


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

love it

Julep cuticle oil


----------



## Xiang (Jun 12, 2013)

Like it

Yes to Facial Wipes


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

like it

Hard Candy plumping lip gloss


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 12, 2013)

Never tried it

Urban Decay lip junkie


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 12, 2013)

Like it Too faced pink leopard bronzer


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

never tried it

Clinique chubby stick


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 12, 2013)

never tried it

opi gumdrops polish


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

never tried it

Revlon girly (nail polish)


----------



## Xiang (Jun 12, 2013)

never tried it

Pure Ice nail polish


----------



## JC327 (Jun 12, 2013)

never tried it

Julie G gumdrops nail polish


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 13, 2013)

never tried it

nails inc. polish


----------



## JC327 (Jun 13, 2013)

like it

L'Oreal nail polish


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 13, 2013)

like it

hard candy polishes


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 13, 2013)

Like it Uv gel polish


----------



## Xiang (Jun 13, 2013)

never tried it

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm


----------



## kushy (Jun 14, 2013)

never tried it

Straightening


----------



## JC327 (Jun 14, 2013)

like it

kerastase elixir ultime


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 14, 2013)

never tried it

aussie 3 minute miracle


----------



## JC327 (Jun 14, 2013)

like it

beauty protector


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 14, 2013)

Like it

Lorac Behind the Scenes eye primer


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 15, 2013)

Never tried it Laura mercier blush and brighten


----------



## kushy (Jun 15, 2013)

Never tried

Black head remover


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

like it

Urban Decay 24/7 eye liner


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 15, 2013)

love it!

eyelash curlers


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

like it

Hard Candy nail polish


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 15, 2013)

Like it Maybelline baby lips lip balm


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

never tried it

Starlooks tender gloss


----------



## lioness90 (Jun 17, 2013)

never tried it

OPI liquid sand nail polish


----------



## JC327 (Jun 17, 2013)

Love it

Julie G frosted gumdrops nail polish


----------



## Xiang (Jun 18, 2013)

never tried it

covergirl &amp; olay simply ageless eye concealer


----------



## JC327 (Jun 19, 2013)

Never tried it Jack Black lip balm


----------



## kushy (Jun 19, 2013)

never tried it

garnier color naturals


----------



## Xiang (Jun 19, 2013)

never tried it

Bath &amp; Body Works body wash


----------



## imacaligirl (Jun 19, 2013)

Love it Kate Somerville exfolikate


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2013)

Never tried it Lancome mascara


----------



## Xiang (Jun 20, 2013)

like it

Almay nourishing mascara


----------



## JC327 (Jun 20, 2013)

Never tried it Wet n wild lip liner


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 14, 2014)

Never tried it Benefit fake up


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

never tried it

Mac Nude


----------



## annatomical (Apr 1, 2014)

Loved it:  MAC - Russian Red, Lipstick


----------



## nailenvyuser (Apr 2, 2014)

Never tried it.

OPI polishes.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 3, 2014)

Love it

Catrice nail polishes


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 13, 2014)

Never tried it

Stila lip stain


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2014)

never tried it

Urban Decay Naked palette


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 15, 2014)

never tried it

the balm's mary-lou manizer


----------



## BSquared (Apr 15, 2014)

Love it!! Buxom mascara


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2014)

never tried it

Mac Lady Danger  lipstick


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 18, 2014)

never tried it

supergoop cc cream


----------



## JC327 (Apr 19, 2014)

never tried it

UD perversion eye liner


----------



## MistySkebo (Apr 20, 2014)

> NTI Loreal blush


 loreal mineral blush is good.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 28, 2014)

never tried it

UD naked lipgloss


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2014)

never tried it

catrice Made to Stay Lip Smoothing Polish


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

never tried it
Bobby brown gel liner

loved it
NARS laguna bronzer


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2014)

never tried it

They are real eyeliner by Benefit?


----------



## CajunKitty (Jun 28, 2014)

Never tried it.

Touche Eclat concealer


----------



## Shalott (Jun 29, 2014)

Hate Dislike it.

MAC Lipglass in Prrr


----------



## JC327 (Jun 30, 2014)

Never tried it

Milani lipstick in best red


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 1, 2014)

never tried it

too faced shadow insurance


----------



## JC327 (Jul 7, 2014)

Never tried it

MAC eyeshadow in Lorelei


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 7, 2014)

unfortunately never tried any MAC products thus far

Bite Beauty Deconstructed Rose lipstick


----------



## JC327 (Jul 7, 2014)

I love the lipsticks and recently started trying other products.

Bite beauty lipstick duo in vivid


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 8, 2014)

love it!

Formula X Nail Polish (any color)


----------



## JC327 (Jul 8, 2014)

never tried it (sephora wont ship it to me)

Essie Aruba blue


----------



## Shalott (Jul 8, 2014)

I've never tried any Essie polishes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Palette


----------



## Allison H (Jul 9, 2014)

Never tried it...I'd probably look crazy if I did...contouring is not my thing.

Urban Decay Electric Palette?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 9, 2014)

never tried it

UD Naked 3 palette?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes

Ciate nail polish in comic strip


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2014)

Never tried it

Kat von D ink liner


----------



## BSquared (Jul 11, 2014)

Love it!!!

Nyx soft matte lip cream


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 11, 2014)

never tried it

Deborah Lipman nail polish in She Bop


----------



## jolive213 (Jul 12, 2014)

like it - home made remedies


----------



## JC327 (Jul 12, 2014)

yes

Catrice-  smoothing lip polish in Jen &amp; Berry's


----------



## Allison H (Jul 14, 2014)

Never tried it, but love the name!

Zoya nail polish in Sailor?


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 14, 2014)

never tried it...

Black Nail Polish, brand- BoeBoe?


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

never tried it

Clinique, black honey nail polish


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 14, 2014)

never tried it.

nivea soft rose lipbalm


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

never tried it

Too faced-Natural eyes palette


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 14, 2014)

never tried it

Stile in the light eyeshadow palette


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

Never tried it

Urban decay lipstick in Jilted


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 15, 2014)

never tried it

Too faced cat eyes palette


----------



## JC327 (Jul 15, 2014)

Never tried it but i definitely want it

Cover Girl Lash Blast mascara


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 16, 2014)

like it

Benefit's they are real mascara


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

Love it  but the removal is a pain in the butt.

UD moondust in diamond dog.


----------



## BSquared (Jul 16, 2014)

Never tried it.

Mac Angel lipstick


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2014)

Never tried it

UD naked3 palette


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 17, 2014)

Never tried it

Josie Maran Argan Black Oil Mascara


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

Never tried it

UD Naked2 palette


----------



## BSquared (Jul 17, 2014)

Love it!

MUFE HD foundation


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

never tried it

Benefit Dallas blush


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 17, 2014)

love it!

Sephora foundation


----------



## JC327 (Jul 17, 2014)

never tried it

Urban Decay Revolution lipstick in Anarchy


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 21, 2014)

love it

Hourglass Ambient lighting palette


----------



## JC327 (Jul 21, 2014)

never tried it but want to!

Wet n Wild lipstick in Red Velvet


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 22, 2014)

Haven't tried it, I can't get Wet n' Wild products shipped here :c

Benefit Erase Paste concealer


----------



## JC327 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, those are great lipsticks.

The Balm Mary Lou Manizer


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

never tried it

Kat Von D tattoo liner


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

love it

Sephora clear lip liner


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

like it

Tarte Amazonian clay blush


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

never tried it but want to

Mac lipstick in Mangrove


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

never tried it

Too Faced Lashgasm mascara


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

never tried it

Mac lipstick in Flat out fabulous


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2014)

Never tried it

YSL lipstick


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2014)

never tried it

Clinique lipstick in a different grape


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 17, 2014)

never tried it

Stila Sydney eye palette


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

never tried it

Urban Decay lipstick in Catfight


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 17, 2014)

love it

Benefit's Hoola Bronzer


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

never tried it

Urban Decay Naked2


----------



## BSquared (Sep 17, 2014)

Like it

Bobbi brown shimmer brick


----------



## JC327 (Sep 17, 2014)

never tried it

Cover girl lash blast mascara


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 19, 2014)

love it

L'Oreal glossy balm


----------



## JC327 (Sep 19, 2014)

never tried it

Starlooks lipstick in Halle


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 25, 2014)

Never tried it

Lancôme Definiciles mascara


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

never tried it

Clinique lipstick in think bronze


----------

